

Ask HN: How to search for science research jobs in Europe? - p4wnc6

I am a graduate student in the U.S. nearing the completion of my master's degree in applied mathematics. I am looking for jobs at the master's degree level that involve working on large data sets, doing machine learning, scientific computing, etc. I don't want to be a software developer, per se, but don't mind doing software development among other scientific tasks.<p>For comparison, I used to work at MIT Lincoln Laboratory as an assistant radar analyst. It was a very very good mix of theoretical work, algorithmic development, and plain software development. I'm looking for similar institutions in Europe that are looking to hire full-time employees at the master's degree level. I've considered CERN (and may still apply there) but it appears to be either too much purely experimental physics or plain software development for me.<p>How do I locate these kinds of institutions, and what processes should I undertake to find such a job in Europe? What kinds of things should I look for in terms of job security, visa issues (I am only a US citizen), etc? I have worked for an extended time in Paris once before and loved living there (it was as a visiting research assistant as part of my current grad program). I'm looking to replicate that experience but in a full-time, non-student position.
======
neuromancer2600
Maybe you should go for Fraunhofer in Germany. They are doing applied research
which usually means that they work with industry partners. The jobs they offer
are research positions and some of them might also be for people working
towards their PhD. They have several locations throughout the country but IT
is pretty strong in Berlin which might also give you an opportunity to dig
more into the many startups there.

~~~
p4wnc6
It looks like a lot of their openings are only for post-graduates or only
function as part-time studentships. However, thank you for the link and I will
definitely spend more effort looking at their open positions.

------
NonEUCitizen
Deutsche Telekom, Daimler, Bosch, BMW, VW have R&D centers in Silicon Valley.
Maybe you can work for them here then transfer to Germany.

